# Astuce: lancer des applications par la voix avec Automator



## phk (25 Octobre 2013)

Je voulais vous faire partager cette astuce que je trouve bien sympathique malgré le fait qu'elle ne soit pas 100% fiable. Testé sur Mavericks. L'astuce vient du site TUAW et voici le *lien*

La vidéo montre la mise en place, c'est très simple avec automator on crée des script pour lancer des applications qui seront lancés grâce au système de reconnaissance vocale d'OSX. Par contre l'anglais est de rigueur car même si les voix françaises existent lors de l'énonciation des applications la prononciation anglaise est reconnue uniquement.

Un dernier petit détail, je vous conseil de calibrer la reconnaissance vocale car sinon les résultats ne seront pas très concluant. 

Je doute de l'intérêt de vous préparer un tutoriel en français car l'anglais est obligatoire car la prononciation est obligatoire en anglais, la vidéo anglaise est très claire.

Je n'ai testé que sur Mavericks.


----------

